#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Cannot resize properly embeded excel chart inside the pptx

## vytenis12

Hello,

I am trying to embed an excel sheet into power point and want to show full view like this: https://i.imgur.com/z0VT1yi.png (or see below):

z0VT1yi.png

But I get a smaller size when I embed the file in the pptx: https://i.imgur.com/c7BgsMy.png

c7BgsMy.png

Any effort to resize (double clicking, draging around inside the object corners etc) - failed. 

Both pptx (I've changed extension to zip for the upload) and xlxs are attached. 

Your help is immensely appreciated.

Vytenis

----------


## dflak

I don't know what the issue is. I highlighted the range A1:AG31 and copied it as a picture. Then I pasted it both with a regular paste and paste as picture into the PowerPoint.

----------


## dflak

I decided to do an experiment to see if a utility I devised works on copying pictures within a range and if does. Here is the utility and documentation: https://www.excelforum.com/tips-and-...rom-excel.html.

The attached files are an adaptation of the utility to your spreadsheet. Note the named ranges in column O on the "Map" sheet and the name of the table. The zip file is the pptx "template."

The result should produce a presentation with the name Test + datestamp.

----------

